# Luthier Supplies and woods in montreal



## Patoyoyo (May 3, 2011)

Hi, i am new in this forum, i am a luthier from argentina, and i am going to visit my sister in montreal next july.
Can u help me and tell me the adress/website/phone where i can buy: pickups, bridges, fretting tools...etc
and wood? flamed maple?

Thank u all for ur help...!!!


----------



## my1stguitar (May 14, 2011)

Whatever you do, don't try to buy anything from Guitar Parts Canada. They seem not to have a physical address, but are based in Montreal. The proprieter (Ted), will take your cash and not ship your stuff. I've been waiting over 3 months for a few parts (nothing exotic), and have not received anything to date. This clown promised to "Get your stuff out next week", and claimed to be "No rip-off artist". I contact him approximately weekly for status updates at this point and the communication stream has now essentially gone dry. He did have an Ebay store in the past, but apparently they gave him the boot (I wonder why?). Beware!! I recommend a quick Google scan of whoever you plan to buy from, before you hand over your $$.
Cheers,


----------



## Jean GODBOUT (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello Patoyoyo
I'm born in Montreal, so I know very well the aera, and it's not the best place to buy lutier stuff, I buy my stuff in USA !
However, there a place call Langevin & Forest that carry lot of exotic wood from all over the world, but strangely, curly maple witch is a local wood, is not often available, in fact this big store is specialise in wood household goods http://www.langevinforest.com/ but you should stop by. Enjoy your visit to Canada.


----------



## Patoyoyo (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the tip...


----------



## Patoyoyo (May 3, 2011)

Jean...thanks for the information...i will stop by this place...


----------

